# Trailer Leaf Springs, Advice Needed!



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I will helping a buddy change out his leaf springs and axles on his boat trailer. I will be needing to do this to my trailer earlier next year as well. Is there any type of coating you would suggest to put on the leaf springs to protect them. Paint, grease, undercoating, cold galvanize spray, etc..... Just seeking advice to prolong the life of the springs and u-bolts etc...

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey man I got my advice on here not too long ago. Don't forget oxy/acetylene rig and some cold brew. Had a guy a blue water ships store the other day tell me that he uses rustoleum paints on his, worked good. Me, I just wash and oil the piss out of mine after each use. A water sprinkler or grass waterer whatever you call em works good to rinse all that under there. Good luck


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

I just had my trailer service by Eddie English in Milton before I drive across contry. I asked the same thing. He said before you ever put it in the water coat it with 3M rubberized undercoating. It will take 2 bottles for a tandem trailer. The stuff is tough make sure you wear old clothes. This should keep them protected for a long time.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I am afraid that coatings will trap or hold salt water thru pin holes or between the leaves.What I do is thoroughly rinse springs (whole trailer as matter of fact) with spray nozzle. Then really spray the springs & U bolts with WD40. You can not keep them from rusting, just delay the process.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will have to agree, Painting will flex with the spring. Prolonging the process is probably the best case seanario.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. I agree with throughly rinsing them, then spraying with WD40 or some water displacing oil spray.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately,water won't work real well unless you bring a spray bottle down to the ramp with ya. Once you launch the boat and the trailer sits in the lot,the process of rust has already begun. I have a new set of springs for my trailer to install as well but before they go in there goin too Panhandle powdercoating off Nine Mile rd. Mat not be entirely foolproof but will last much longer than paint,undercoating and definately cheaper than the 100 cans of wd-40 you'll burn thru trying too stop the rust. Just anotheridea too keep in mind.


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

I rinse mine with fresh waterwhen I get homeafter every launch. When they are dry, I spray them with JS3 from Johnson Supply Co. JS3 is like Osphobut way cheaper. Buy a gallon for about $12 and also get a spray bottle from them. Fill the spray bottle up and spray em down when you see rust. It definitely extends the life of the springs. I used to paint them as well as using JS3 but now I just use the green stuff.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/18/2007)*Unfortunately,water won't work real well unless you bring a spray bottle down to the ramp with ya. Once you launch the boat and the trailer sits in the lot,the process of rust has already begun. I have a new set of springs for my trailer to install as well but before they go in there goin too Panhandle powdercoating off Nine Mile rd. Mat not be entirely foolproof but will last much longer than paint,undercoating and definately cheaper than the 100 cans of wd-40 you'll burn thru trying too stop the rust. Just anotheridea too keep in mind.




Panhandle does good work. Talk to them about what you plan to do, I'm sure they will shoot strait with you. I think that the powder coating may crack, fatigue and fail on the springs. It's a great process but leaf springs might not be the best application. 



I'm a firm believer in washing thoroughly after each use and periodic maintenance/wire brushing/primer, but I agree the with most, you will only delay the process of rust on certain parts of a boat trailer.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

LPS 3 for springs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mmmbeer


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Cisco. You need a thick coating of some type of water displaceing coating sprayed thickly on all surfaces of the spring.:mmmbeer


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (12/21/2007)*I agree with Cisco. You need a thick coating of some type of water displaceing coating sprayed thickly on all surfaces of the spring.:mmmbeer




Anyone see in the Florida Sportsman a couple of issues ago where the guy was replacing his axle and sprayed it with Pam after the install? He swore by it and recoated it a couple times a year.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

We use Pam on the boat bunkerpad {material} to try to keep the boat from sticking so much to the bunker if it sits for a long time or is dried out. Still say LPS3. Corrosion X {Green can Black top} does the same BUT the hole in the spray can clogs up easy.:mmmbeer


----------

